# Suggestions on the best place to sell Bloodroot knives?



## cruzmisl (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I have a few extra  Bloodroot knives that I'd like to sell but don't really know where to post them. I went to a few forums which specialize in knives but you have to be a long standing member with a minimum post count to list a classified ad. Of course, eBay is always an option but I'd rather sell to someone that appreciates the knives, will use them as they were designed and take care of them.

Any ideas truly appreciated. I'm only selling them (only two of my collection) because they just don't get enough use.

Joe


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

We have a trade forum under General Discussion.  Put up some pictures.

Rick


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We too have a minimum post count policy before the trading forum is available.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh, I think maybe people would be a little gun shy around here, best to go on ebay.

Rick


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

phatch said:


> We too have a minimum post count policy before the trading forum is available.


What's the minimum number? (did search (briefly) in the FAQ's)

Thanks


----------

